# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Rituale nach dem Tod

## Erwin

Während meines letzten Besuchs in Thailand starb Lio, die jüngste Schwester meiner Schwiegermutter, und ich will hier berichten, was geschah. Ich könnte mir denken, dass dies den einen oder anderen von Euch interessiert. 

Lio‘s Tod war vorhersehbar, sie war wegen ihres hohen Alters geschwächt, lag im Krebsendstadium im Krankenhaus. Sie konnte nicht mehr sprechen und sich nicht mehr bewegen, wurde künstlich ernährt. Als sie nicht mehr selbst atmen konnte, beatmet werden musste und die Ärzte sagten, es gebe keinerlei Hoffnung mehr, aber das Sterben könne noch Wochen dauern, entschlossen sich die nächsten Verwandten, sie von ihrem Leiden zu erlösen. Man vereinbarte, dass alle näheren Verwandten am nächsten Tag zum Krankenhaus kommen sollten. Als alle versammelt waren, schaltete man die Geräte ab und nach wenigen Minuten erklärte der Arzt Lio für tot.

Da fingen alle an, laut zu weinen. Aber man achtete darauf, dass keine einzige Träne auf den toten Körper fiel. Wie ich gelesen habe, geschieht dies, weil sonst die Seele den Körper nicht verlassen kann. 
Der älteste Sohn von Lio schloss die Augen der Toten. Dabei sagte er: „Hab keine Angst. Alles ist gut.“  

Dann brachte man den Körper nach Hause, wo man schon einen hölzernen Sarg vorbereitet hatte.
Bevor man den Lio’s Körper in den Sarg legte, zog man ihr ein neues Kleid an. Lio’s Kinder gossen geweihtes Wasser über Hände und Füße der Toten. Dann faltete man die Hände über die Brust und legte eine Blume zwischen die Hände. Das Gesicht wurde mit einem feucht gemachten weißen Pulver bestrichen.  Man zündete Räucherstäbchen an.

Danach wickelte der älteste Sohn einen dicken weißen Faden um die Hände und Füße, wobei er etwas Unverständliches (in Pali) murmelte. Dies soll die Verstorbene loslösen von allen Bindungen zu dieser Welt, etwa vom Ehemann (der hier aber schon verstorben war), den Kindern und den irdischen Besitztümern. 

An den Sarg lehnte man nun eine Leiter mit 6 Sprossen an. Es muss eine gerade Zahl sein, schließlich können die Geister keine Leiter mit ungerader Sprossenzahl hinauf- oder hinunterklettern.

Fortsetzung folgt.

----------


## Erwin

Ich hatte oben vergessen: die Zeremonie, Fäden oder schmale Bänder um die Füße und Hände zu binden, nennt man พิธีตราสัง (phithi dtraasang). 

Während die Leiche zu Hause ist, denkt man, dass die seele entweder noch im Körper ist oder ganz in der Nähe umherschwebt. Um es der Seele so angenehm wie möglich zu machen, wurden Blumen um den Sarg gestellt, Kerzen entzündet, Räucherstäbchen (die in einer mit Sand gefüllten Metallschüssel steckten) abgebrannt.

Bei Abendessen zweigte man etwas vom Essen ab und stellte es auf einem Teller an den Sarg. Man stellte auch eine geöffnete Flasche einer rötlichen Limonade dazu. Dazu sagte man so etwas wie „jetzt kannst Du essen“.  Nach 1-2 Stunden warf man dann diese Dinge weg, man nahm an, dass die Seele sich an den Speisen schon gütlich getan hatte.

Zum Abend hatte man 4 Mönche eingeladen. Wieder eine gerade Zahl (im Gegensatz zu anderen Gelegenheiten (bei Lebenden), etwa zur Hochzeit usw., da muss es eine ungerade Zahl sein). Als die Mönche eintrafen, klopfte der älteste Sohn der Verstorbenen an den Sarg und informierte die Seele des Toten, dass die Mönche eingetroffen seien. 

Die 4 Mönche umrundeten den Sarg. Während Mönche bei Zeremonien mit Lebenden wie die Uhrzeiger rechts herum gehen, gingen sie hier links herum, um –wie sie mir nachher auf Befragen mitteilten- den Unterschied zwischen Tod und Leben auszudrücken. Dabei sangen sie Texte auf Pali. Diese Texte verstanden die Mönche wohl selbst nicht genau, aber sie wussten, dass sie von gutem und schlechtem Karma handelten. 

Die Mönche blieben bis zum frühen Morgen. Die ganze Nacht sangen sie ihre Gebete. In den Pausen aßen und tranken sie. Die Thais haben zwei verschiedene Worte für „beten“: สวดมน์ (suadmonn) und อธิษฐาน (athithaan). Das sind zwei ganz verschiedene Dinge: „suadmonn“ heißt, eine Litanei rezitieren, „athithaan“ heißt innerlich mit Gott sprechen, etwa wenn ich denke oder sage „lieber Gott, mach mich gesund“. Was die Mönche tun, ist natürlich nur „suadmonn“. 

Fortsetzung folgt.

----------


## Erwin

Die Leiche blieb 3 Tage im unverschlossenen Sarg. Ich dachte, der Körper würde bei der Hitze verfaulen und einen gewissen Geruch entwickeln, doch war das nicht der Fall. Der Grund war, dass der Arzt (nach Absprache mit den Verwandten) eine Flüssigkeit mit konservierender Wirkung, vielleicht Formalin, aber das weiß ich nicht genau, in die Blutbahn gespritzt hatte.

Jeden Abend kamen die Mönche, gingen ein paarmal um den Sarg (immer links herum), sangen bzw. aßen und tranken abwechselnd.

Man nimmt an, dass am 3. Tag die Seele merkt, dass sie nicht im Körper des Verstorbenen verbleiben kann (andere sagen, am 7.Tag). Man nimmt an, dass die Seele sich nun an einem Ort begibt, wo sie so lange bleibt, bis sie wiedergeboren wird. Das kann wenige Augenblicke bis mehrere Jahrzehnte dauern, eventuell sogar viele Generationen. 

Vor Lio’s Haus gab es kleines Häuschen, ศาลพระภูมิ (saan phraphuum) genannt. Hier wohnt der das Anwesen beschützende „Hausgeist“. Normalerweise stellt man täglich etwas zum Essen und Trinken in das Häuschen, aber während die Leiche im Hause ist, macht man das nicht. Auch darf man in dieser Zeit keine Räucherstäbchen für den Hausgeist anzünden. 

Am 4.Tag sollte der Sarg mit der Leiche zu einem Tempel gebracht werden. Ein Mann, der bekannt dafür ist, dass er sich mit Riten auskennt, wurde angeheuert, die Überführung der Leiche durchzuführen bzw. zu überwachen, denn man wollte unter keinen Umständen etwas falsch machen. 

Dieser „Ritenexperte“ band zunächst jedem, der beim Tragen des Sarges helfen sollte, ein weißes Band. สายสิญจน์ (Ssaissinn) genannt, um die Handknöchel, damit der ขวัญ (Kwann) sie nicht verlässt. „Kwann“ ist ein schützender Geist, den jeder Mensch bei sich hat, sein Sitz ist das Kopfhaar.  Man kann „Kwann“ auch mit „Mut“ übersetzen. Dann wurden an der Tür eine Reihe von Zweigen (Bambus und andere Pflanzen) aufgestellt, auf die Türschwelle legte man ebenfalls Zweige. Das sollte es, so wurde mir wenigstens gesagt, dem Geist schwer machen, zu wissen, aus welchem Haus man die Leiche trug. Dann ging der „Ritenexperte“ dreimal um den Sarg (natürlich links herum) und ließ des Sarg vor’s Haus tragen. Dort wurde der Sarg abgesetzt, einer der Söhne Lio’s zog mit einem Messer einen geschlossenen Halbkreis um die Türschwelle, um sicherzustellen, dass die Seele nicht ins Haus zurückkehre. 

Dann lud man den Sarg auf ein Auto und brachte ihn zum Tempel. Alle Verwandten folgten mit eigenen Autos dem Sarg.
Fortsetzung folgt.

----------


## wein4tler

Danke an Dich, Erwin, für diese Beschreibung der Rituale. Als mein Schwiegervater starb, waren wir nicht in Thailand. Er verstarb in unserem Haus in Sisaket. Da es ein langsames Sterben war, beschloss der jüngere Bruder meine Frau anzutelefonieren, damit sie noch mit ihrem Vater sprechen konnte. Obwohl laut Aussage meines Schwagers nicht mehr ansprechbar war, hat meine Frau Frau ihm gesagt, dass er alles in Leben gut gemacht hat und jetzt die Zeit gekommen ist um von dieser Welt zu gehen. Er brauche sich keine Sorgen mehr zu machen und könne nun seiner Frau nachfolgen. Eine viertel Stunde nach diesem Telefongespräch kam der neuerliche Anruf des Bruders, dass Vater nun friedlich gestorben sei.
Wir waren erst bei der feierlichen Beisetzung der Urne in die Klostermauer dabei.

----------


## Erwin

Einige Wochen später fand die Einäscherung statt. Man wartete damit so lange, weil Verwandte aus den USA ihr Kommen erst arrangieren mussten. Man hatte eine Art Scheiterhaufen errichtet. In einer kleinen Prozession wurde der Sarg dorthin gebracht. Allen voran gingen einige Mönche, die laut Palitexte rezitierten. Hinter den Mönchen folgte der Sarg, der von 6 Trägern getragen wurde. Dahinter folgten die Verwandten, die nächsten Verwandten zuerst, dahinter die entfernteren Verwandten und eingeladene Gäste. 

Als die Träger beim Scheiterhaufen ankamen, setzten die Träger den Sarg zunächst ab. Die Mönche gingen dreimal links herum um den Sarg, wobei Sie wieder Palitexte sangen. Dann stellten die Träger den Sarg auf den Scheiterhaufen. 

Etwas seitlich vor dem Scheiterhaufen hatte man ein paar große Tabletts aufgestellt, darauf fanden sich eine Petroleumlampe mit etwas Brennöl, Streichhölzer, ein Messer, ein paar Tabletten (gegen Kopfschmerzen!), Reiskörner, Knoblauch, und eine Harke zum Bearbeiten von Ackerböden. Als man den Scheiterhaufen anzündete, fügte man diese Dinge dem Scheiterhaufen zum Mitverbrennen hinzu. Angeblich denkt man, dass die verbrannten Dinge der Seele in der Überwelt nützlich sein könnten.

Das Feuer wurde von Lio’s ältestem Sohn entzündet. Ich habe gelesen, dass ein Mönch das Feuer nicht entzünden dürfe, denn im Holz befänden sich ja noch lebende Insekten, die durch das Feuer getötet würden. 
Der Brennvorgang selbst dauerte sehr lange, zwei Leute waren angestellt, das Feuer am Brennen zu halten. Immer wieder wurde neues Holz dazugelegt, und man achtete darauf, dass der Sarg bzw. seine Reste in der Mitte des Scheiterhaufens blieben.

Nachdem das Feuer erloschen war, breitete man die Asche auseinander, mit langgriffigen Zangen suchten Lio’s Kinder nach übriggebliebenen Knochenteilen. Man fand auch nicht wenige, die legte man an eine Stelle, streute ein paar bunte Blüten dazu, besprenkelte die Asche mit Weihwasser, danach breitete man ein weißes Tuch über sie. Der älteste Mönch ergriff nun ein Ende des Tuches mit seiner rechten Hand und murmelte einige Paliworte. Ich habe gelesen, dass sie ungefähr folgendes bedeuten: „Die Erfahrungen unseres Lebens sind vergänglich. Die Natur der Dinge ist es, zu entstehen und zu vergehen. Sie hören auf zu sein“.
Danach wurden die Knochenteile und die Asche in eine Art Krug getan. Am nächsten Tag fuhren alle Verwandte, die an der Verbrennungszeremonie teilgenommen hatten,  zu einem „Phak Meng Beach (หาดปากเมง) genannten Strand. Auf einem gemieteten Motorboot fuhr man ein Stück aufs Meer hinaus und verstreute Asche und Knochenteile im Meerwasser.

Diese Rituale sind typisch für Thaibegräbnisse. Schilderungen von ganz ähnlichen Vorgängen fand ich in verschiedenen Büchern, die sich mit den Gebräuchen der Thais befassen. Manchmal, wenn bedeutende Persönlichkeiten oder Reiche sterben, werden diese Riten durch weitere ergänzt, Orchester können  Musik spielen, Theaterstücke können aufgeführt werden. Ganz anders liegen die Dinge, wenn Thais mit chinesischer Abkunft sterben. Denn Thais verbrennen die Leichen, Chinesen aber vergraben sie.

----------


## pit

> Einige Wochen später fand die Einäscherung statt. Man wartete damit so lange, weil Verwandte aus den USA ihr Kommen erst arrangieren mussten.


Das ist so ein Ding, das ich nur schwerlich glauben kann. Sehen wir mal von Verstorbenen ab, die dem Königshaus angehört haben und deren Körper entsprechend konserviert wurden, ist das bei "normal sterblichen" wohl nicht der Fall.

Wir hatten in unserer Familie bislang drei Todesfälle (die Mutter und 2 ältere Schwestern meiner Frau), da war die Verbrennung immer spätestens am dritten Tag. Der Körper wurde während dieser Zeit in einem speziellen Kühlsarg gehalten.

----------


## Erwin

Aber so war es! Lio verstarb am 11.1. (das war glaube ich ein Montag). Wegen der llängeren Zwischenzeit konnte ich zwar an den unmittelbar nach dem Tode stattfindenden Ritualen teilnehmen, aber nicht mehr an der Verbrennung. Ich hatte nur ein 30-Tage-Visum und fuhr vorher nach Hause. Einen Tag nach der Verbrennung erfolgte dann die Testamenteröffnung bei einem Rechtsanwalt. - Meine Frau (sie stammt aus Trang, also dem Süden) sagt, es komme öfter vor, dass auf Verlangen der Verwandten zwischen Tod und Verbrennung zwei, drei Wochen liegen. Die Leiche wird nur für die ersten Tage nach dem Tod durch in die Adern eingespritzte Mittel in Form gehalten. In Lio's Fall wurde kein Kühlsarg verwendet, sondern ein Holzsarg.

----------


## rampo

Hab sicher schon 50  Todenfeiern  in  Thailand hinter mir , und etlich sehen noch bevor .

Aber bei  jeder war bis jetzt  die Verbrenung  , nach 3 Tagen .

Auch mit Holzsarg der ja die 3 Tage lang im Kuehlsarg   verbleibt , unser Dorf hat 4 Solche  Kuehlsaerge .

Aber  es gibt halt solche und solche Sitten in Thailand .

Ist halt wie bei  den IMMIS . 

Fg.

----------


## frank_rt

*Die Totenfeier der Thais
PDFDruckenE-Mail
Von Duangdee (Khun Daeng), deutsche Bearbeitung: Frank Setzer

Die buddhistische Trauerfeier ist in ganz Thailand im Prinzip gleich und unterscheidet sich von Provinz zu Provinz nur geringfügig.

Da sich alle thailändischen Buddhisten verbrennen lassen, spielt der Friedhof in Thailand keine wesentliche Rolle. Die Asche wird meist ins Meer gestreut.

Manche Familien teilen die Asche in drei Teile. Der größte Teil wird ins Meer gestreut, der zweite Teil in das Aschenlager des Stammtempels, wo auch die Überreste der Vorfahren liegen. Der dritte Teil kommt in ein kleines Gefäß mit Deckel und wird zu Hause am Buddhaaltar aufbewahrt.

Besonders die Asche von Eltern oder Großeltern wird so lange Zeit in Ehren gehalten.

Am Tag des Todes wird vom Arzt ein Totenschein ausgestellt. Dieser muss dann innerhalb von 24 Stunden beim Einwohnermeldeamt vorgelegt werden.

Im Kreis der Familie wird besprochen, in welchem Tempel und in welchem Zeitraum die Trauerfeier stattfinden soll. Darüber hinaus beschließt man, welche Angehörigen und Bekannte informiert werden sollen.

Im Leichenwagen wird die Leiche zum Tempel gebracht.

In der Halle, bzw. Sala, in der die Trauerfeier stattfinden soll, wird der Verstorbene auf eine Liege gelegt. (In den meisten Tempeln Thailands gibt es viele Hallen - in Form von einem Pavillon gebaut, die man Sala nennt. Jeder Sala ist nummeriert und trägt meist den Namen des großzügigen Spenders.)

Bevor die Leiche in den Sarg kommt, wird ihr von den Familienmitgliedern, Verwandten sowie Trauergästen sauberes Wasser, das oft mit thailändischem Parfüm veredelt ist, langsam auf die rechte Hand gegossen. Dieses symbolische „Reinigen“ soll von allen bösen Gedanken und Taten zwischen den Verstorbenen und den Lebenden befreien.

Der Lebende bittet den Verstorbenen um Vergebung. Er selbst verzeiht dem Verstorbenen ebenfalls. Dies soll die Seele beruhigen. Alle Schuldgefühle werden neutralisiert, so dass sich die Seele ohne Belastung frei entscheiden kann, wohin sie sich bewegt. Obwohl niemand bestätigen oder nachprüfen kann, ob es eine Seele nach dem Tode gibt, bemühen sich die Thais um den Toten, damit er möglichst sauber, schuldfrei und mit großer Würde zu seinem nächsten Ziel kommt.

Zwar zerfällt der Körper nach dem Tod, die Energie der Seele(Odem) ist jedoch unsterblich.

Die Seele ist totlos. Der Name des Toten, seine Taten und Worte, ja sein ganzes Wirken auf der Erde bleiben in den Erinnerungen seiner Mitmenschen erhalten.

Nachdem alle Gäste den Verstorbenen mit Wasser begossen haben, wird die Leiche behutsam

in den Sarg gelegt. Der Sarg ist entweder rot oder weiß, kunstvoll und mit goldenen Mustern verziert. Zur feierlichen Optik wird mit prachtvollem Blumenschmuck dekoriert. In den höheren Rängen der Gesellschaft sind die Särge meist in weiß.

Die Zeit von der Aufbewahrung bis zur Verbrennung kann unterschiedlich lang sein. Das hängt vom gesellschaftlichen Stand und von der Würde des Betroffenen ab. Beim Durchschnittsthai beträgt sie 7 Tage. Bei den Ärmeren, mit nur wenigen Verwandten, nur 3 oder 5 Tage. Je höher der gesellschaftliche Rang, desto länger wird die Verbrennung hinausgezögert.



Im Einzelfall kann das bis zu einem Jahr dauern. Dies hat einen bestimmten Grund. Verwandte, Freunde und Bekannte, die bei der Wasserbegießung nicht dabei sein konnten, haben so längere Zeit Gelegenheit an der Trauerfeier, nämlich der Verbrennung, teilzunehmen. (sie sind  vielleicht auf  Reisen, sind krank oder schwanger etc.) In dieser Zeit wird der Leichnam mit verwesungshemmendem Formalin behandelt. Alternativ dazu wird auch tiefgekühlt.*

----------


## Siamfan

Danke, fuer den umfassenden Beitrag!







> Im Kreis der Familie wird besprochen, in welchem Tempel und* in welchem Zeitraum* die Trauerfeier stattfinden soll. Darüber hinaus beschließt man, welche Angehörigen und *Bekannte informiert werden sollen*.


Da ueblicherweise jeder seinen Obolus zu den Kosten beisteuert, denke ich, es ergibt sich aus der Zahl der informierten Bekannten, wie lange die Trauerfeier sein wird.(??) 





> Besonders die Asche von Eltern oder Großeltern wird so lange Zeit in Ehren gehalten.


Hier kommt auch wieder der Goot (auch goht ;โกศ) ins Spiel.

http://www.siamonline.de/vbb/showthread.php?4877-Goot

Nach meinem Wissen, koennen in den Goot auch mehrer Generationen eingebracht werden.
Was mir nicht klar ist, wie lange der Goot "Bestandsschutz" hat. 
Ich vermute (!), da gibt es einen Zusammenhang mit dem Pflegezustand!?

----------


## schiene

Ich habe ja auch schon einige Beerdigungen/Trauerfeiern in Thailand erlebt aber dieses "Ritual" kannte ich
nicht.Scheinbar wird die Asche des Verbrannten aus dem Krematorium genommen um sie dann mit weiteren
Ritualen zu "segnen" oder was auch immer  ???
Weiß einer dazu etwas??

----------

